
A 14-year-old found a potential way to fix those car pillar blind spots - pionerkotik
https://www.theverge.com/2019/11/5/20949952/car-blind-spots-pillar-windshield-fix-webcam-kia-hyundai-gassler
======
rasz
he/she found it .... on youtube 5 years ago
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c98h41TkREA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c98h41TkREA)

